# What sports do you guys do with your dogs?



## SPS (Sep 14, 2008)

So... what dog sports do you guys do with your pups? Do you actively compete in any? Angel and I do agility, although we've only competed in one trial so far (last weekend, and we got 4 Q's! No titles yet though).


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

None but I would like to get involved in some. There are not many events of any sport where I live. I think We have a few flyball teams but neither of my dogs are ball motivated. I would like to get started with agility, weight pull, and I think my Jazz would be good at lure coursing. I am still doing some research to see if I can find anything in my area.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm teaching my pup agility and he loves it but I'm not sure we'll do any competitions. I'd really like to get into dog scootering since he is part husky and has boundless energy but my husband doesn't think I'll convince the little guy to pull me on a scooter. The chow in him isn't too sure about venturing into uncharted territories and I could just see me stuck on mountain or field somewhere and me pulling the dog home while he rides on the scooter! I will probably comprimise and ask for a pair of those Landroller skates for Christmas like you see on the tv show.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi! My Lucy and I have enjoyed agility. I have decided she isn't cut out for competitions, tho'. But we still enjoy our classes. The sport for her seems to be Rally Obedience. She does really well on the Rally courses. We haven't found any competitions yet, because they are few and far between. It's a fairly new sport I think. We'll keep looking and practicing in the meantime!:smile:

BTW...eventho' it's not a sport, I really enjoy doing therapy dog work with Stella. We go to nursing homes and do a couple of library reading programs with kids. Whenever there is a dog festival, we go to them. She has also been in a couple of parades!:smile:


----------



## 3feathers (Oct 29, 2008)

Training in Schutzhund with two of my American Bulldogs.:smile:


----------

